# paludis-funtoo

## Gentoopfuscher

Hallo, ich will auf einer neuen funtoo-installation  Paludis nutzen.

habe /etc/paludis/keyword.conf mit 

```

# keywords.conf

*/*~x86

```

und die ordner  /usr/portage/profiles/ package.keywords und package.use mit cat in dateien package.keywords package.mask geschrieben, ordner umbenannt.                                                                             /und                 /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/package.keywords und package.use          ebenso in die entsprechendenn dateienn geschrieben.

git config remote.origin.url  gibt mir  

```
git://github.com/funtoo/ports-2012.git
```

das in /etc/paludis/repositories/funtoo-overlays.conf eingetragen:

```
sync= git://github.com/funtoo/ports-2012.git
```

in dem /repository liegen nur die funtoo-overlay.conf, die installed.conf und die repository.conf

ich habe 2 probleme: ein cave sync leert mir den /usr/portage bis auf den profiles-ordner

wenn ich ohne syncen eingebe  

```
cave resolve app-misc/mc
```

bekomme ich folgende fehlermeldung

```

localhost portage # cave resolve app-misc/mc

Deciding: 2 steps, 11 metadata (11 gentoo)

Error:

  * In program cave resolve app-misc/mc:

  * When resolving and adding dependencies recursively:

  * When adding dependencies for 'app-misc/mc:0::(install_to_slash)' with 'app-misc/mc-4.8.1-r2:0::gentoo':

  * When handling dependency 'sys-devel/libtool':

  * When finding slots for 'sys-devel/libtool':

  * When determining resolvents for 'sys-devel/libtool':

  * When finding best version of each package from packages matching sys-devel/libtool (ignoring additional requirements) with filter all matches filtered through supports action install filtered through not masked filtered through all matches:

  * When generating metadata for ID 'sys-devel/libtool-2.4-r4::gentoo':

  * When loading generated metadata for 'sys-devel/libtool-2.4-r4::gentoo':

  * Name '~*' is not a valid keyword name (paludis::KeywordNameError)

```

Was ist falsch ?  Danke schonmal.

----------

## franzf

Der Gentoo Development Guide sagt eindeutig:

 *Quote:*   

> Do not use the * or ~* special keywords in ebuilds.

 

Funtoo macht das trotzdem... Paludis ist halt einfach recht strikt, drum wird ~* als keyword als Fehler behandelt. Vielleicht machts Gentoo-Portage auch, und Funtoo hat extra dafür portage gepatcht - k.A.

Trotzdem noch die Frage: Warum Funtoo und nicht Gentoo, und warum paludis auf Funtoo?

----------

## Gentoopfuscher

Weil ich cave auf gentoo benutze und es mir besser, als Portage gefaellt.

Es hat auch eine Weile mit meinem alten funtoo geklappt, 

aber ich habe mir ein neues installiert und damit klappt es nicht.

Ich habe auch das Gefuehl, das beim syncen etwas falsch laeuft, 

Vieleicht brauche ich 2 unterschiedliche repositories.

Wobei man das zur Not von Portage aus machen koennte.

Die * or ~*  keywords bekomme ich aus den ebuilds wohl nicht einfach raus ohne Handarbeit?

Denn das ist dann beim x-server auch und wahrscheinlich bei sehr vielen ebuilds..

----------

